# Pipe carrier/caddy/bags



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't for the life of me manage a successful search on the topic because people talk about cases and bags of tobacco and cigars. 

So any suggestions on what to look for in a carrier case for a pipe or three? I spend most of my day out and about all over and would love a good carrier bag....

synthetic? Canvas? Leather? Any thoughts at all would be appreciated. Also pictures if you have one.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I use a Castleford 2 pipe bag when I'm at work, or out and about.

It's the only affordable leather pipe tote I could find. It's gotten softer and really good smelling as It's aged.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have used a Jobey Lambskin pipe carrier. Not a pipe pouch for rough outdoor carry, more for the person that wants a decent looking carrier while out for a nite at a club. It was made to carry seven pipes but really is overstuffed if I put more than four or five of my big Danish freehands. It has three pockets with closures that can handle pouches or small tins of tobacco on the outside. On the inside where the pipes are stored, there is a pocket for a pipe tool, and a couple more pouches that can handle cleaners, lighters, matches and other junk.

It is a decent looking carrier and could probably hold enough to supply a heavy pipe smoke with at least a week or two of smoking pleasure


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys... .the idea of a bag that gets better with time is certainly appealing... i want to say I wont lose one... especially since it'll have my pipes in it!

but.....

anyhow... i'll get-a-looking.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon (Jan 23, 2013)

Mark, Fuzzy, can we get some photos of said bags please?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is mine, It is probably near ten years old.

Front










inside front










front pouch










top and back pouch


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Forgot the picture of the zipper pocket on the outside back


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I will try and post up a pic after work when I'm home.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, probably doesn't help, but I re-purposed an eyeglass case. It's a hard case, so survives being shoved in my bag and jostled roughly. Plus, it holds a Bic, box of matches, and Czech tool. I use a crown royal pouch to hold my baccy.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

plenty of room for 3 pipes, tools and tobacco in zip-locks.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I've got a couple versions of solutions that Dunhill has presented. The five pipe case (that seems to only fit four pipes), and a two pipe case. The two pipe case works well if I'm going to a smoking friendly party, but that little tobacco pouch doesn't prevent tobacco from drying out. If you pack more than one night's tobacco in there you'll be sorry (unless you don't like the tobacco). The cool thing about that little tobacco pouch is that it has two little magnets that clip it into the case.

When I take off for a week, rather than use the 5 pipe case, I usually use a Dopp Kit bag. I just put a couple of pipes in pipe socks, and toss them in the bag along with a pipe lighter, some cleaners, a couple tins of tobacco, and a Czech tool or two.



























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAn0/OTnRi0BBhYU/s571/20130207_180629.jpg


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Im looking at purchasing this case...should fit nice in backpack and just enough baccy for a day at classes along with zippo lighter, tamp, and pipe cleaners. Its a hard case to which will be protective in my backpack.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

I wanted to do a quick follow up post here and show you what I actually bought. I managed to find this case for all of about 6 dollars. I found a few more I liked better in design, but they were more expensive and actually substantially worse quality (stitches coming out). I have no reason to believe this is real leather, though it sometimes feels like it. The guy had one more and had had it for some time so he was anxious to get rid of it even though other places are asking about three times as much....

Anyhow, quite pleased for my all of $6.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

and since the second picture didn't work on the first post....


----------

